# Ingots molds



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello guys.
I would like to give a form to my nuggets to look more professional  What is the best material for a mold ? Graphite ? And where is the best place to buy one ?

I do not melt large quantities of gold. I think 1/2 oz. molds or smaller would be better. The best for me would be to be able to make 5 grams gold bars. Is it possible ?

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 1, 2007)

Try Shor;
http://shorinternational.com/contents.htm


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a 6 X 1 oz graphite mold. I've seen 1/2 oz molds but can't find any on the internet.
http://www.progresstool.com/cat_graphite1.cfm

I notice that these guys will make special orders:
http://www.americanjewelrysupply.com/products/casting/mold3.html

Google for: gold "ingot molds". You might find a 1/2 oz

Here's 5 oz molds but, the reason I am refering you to this page is to check out the Mold Pourer and Crucible near the bottom. I usually work in larger quantities and use a pot furnace and crucible. When I do hand melts, I always use this Mold Pourer. You can't beat it. I usually use a very small rat tail file to cut a shallow pouring spout on one side. They're much more durable and longlasting than cupels. Once you try it, you'll probably buy some extra crucibles and get rid of the cupels. Make sure you keep at least one or two for pure gold only. The replacement crucible price seems high. Google for something like jeweler's supplies or jewelry making supplies and look for "melting dishes". Same thing. Look for better prices. There are 2 types. Buy the flat type, like the one pictured in this link.
http://shorinternational.com/IngotTongGlove.htm


----------



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great info. I contacted AmerianJewelrySupply and asked them for 1/2oz. mold. What is the difference between graphite and steel mold (in terms of gold beauty) ? Do someone has a picture of gold poured in graphite and gold poured in steel ingot ?
Thanks !


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

Beauty is based more on your technique. I prefer the graphite molds but Harold likes the cast iron. They both work well. I haven't seen any made from steel. The cast iron has to be smoked by using a small acetylene flame with no oxygen. If you don't smoke the mold, the gold can braze itself to the cast iron. To get the bar out, you may have to break the mold. The graphite doesn't have to be smoked but, I think that smoking improves the appearance a little bit. Both types of molds have to be pre-heated before pouring in order to get rid of the moisture. Otherwise, gold will spit and fly out of the mold. I wrote a long post on the "other forum" under the Assaying category that has quite a bit on melting and molds.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 2, 2007)

I do not have access anymore the the other forum since my account has been delete. Could you please, post the same in the Assaying section ?
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, all. Check Denver Fire Clay.

a man named Sue


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

Great company. I've been buying from them for 40 years. Assay crucibles, cupels, litharge, tongs, etc., etc. One time I even had 2 big DFC, gas fired assay furnaces. We ran 72 assays per day.


----------



## Paige (Apr 25, 2007)

Some of the smaller smelting units talk about hand pouring. Do you just pick up the entire unit and pour from it> Any units pour out of the bottom so that the gold doesn't begin to harden in the melter? Thank you.

Paige


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2007)

If you are talking about those small electric units with the handle on the side, you pick up the entire unit when pouring.


----------

